# dandelion look a like



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

the young plants look just like it but w/o the flowers. as it grows you can see the leaves are attached to a purple stalk, but still no flowers. the tallest i've seen is 2-3 ft high. any ideas what it might be?


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

the purple stalk is throwing me off because the first things that come to mind are opium lettuce and chicory. both look a lot like dandelion when they are young. opium lettuce can get huge, though. i pulled one and measured it once at just under 15 feet! chicory looks a lot like dandelion when young, but it looks much different as it grows. it grows to 2-3 feet and then gets blue flowers.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

c'mon
somebody must have an idea what this might be.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

_Sonchus arvensis_ (Perennial Sowthistle). There are other types of sowthistle that are dandelion look-alikes in the spring but perennial sowthistle is the most look-alike both in leaves and first flowers. The stalks and base leaves get a purple color as they mature and the later leaves and flowers change form in late summer. Early spring perrenial sowthistle leaves and the large early flowers may be consumed in the same manner as dandelion, but not later in summer or fall after the plant changes form.

.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

googled it. that is it.
THANK YOU Naturelover


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Oyster Plant?
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...&ndsp=29&ved=1t:429,r:19,s:0&biw=1112&bih=841


----------

